# old skool Honda high power cassette deck made by Alpine



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Gonna Install this high power Radio made by Alpine in my 88 sedan... also has EQ connections..and Metal cassette !

Not easy to find anymore !!!


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Great choice Rob , indeed more rare then the Alpine units you've been searching for and less likely to get ripped off


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

vinman said:


> Great choice Rob , indeed more rare then the Alpine units you've been searching for and less likely to get ripped off


:laugh: true ! People are asking waaay too much for the vintage alpine gear !
Find me a 7800 or 7801 !


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I look for 7800 and 7801 occasionally as well and they seem to be harder to find than a 7909 for sure. Loved my 7801 I had when new. Beautiful deck. Only changed it out for a new 7930 when it started being picky about not accepting CD's.


----------

